
Show HN: Random Fractal or The secret behind my tree - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/randomFractal
======
atum47
People usually like the tree I use on my homepage and often ask me about it.
So, this is me taking a little time to talk about it, and provide some code to
illustrate.

